# Faut-il jeter mon iPod à la poubelle ?



## Onra (18 Octobre 2003)

Bon ben voilà, Apple a présenté son nouvel iTunes et les nouveaux accessoires pour l'iPod. Enfin, disons plutôt pour le dernier iPod. Parce que les anciens modèles eux n'ont pas le droit au nouveau firmware ni aux accessoires. Faut dire aussi il a plus d'un an mon iPod, alors forcément c'est vieux... d'ailleurs je devrais peut-être le jeter à la poubelle non ?

Après tout ce qu'un 5Go que j'ai acheté 515 auxquel j'ai rajouté la télécommande à 79 et la housse Apple aussi à 79 et enfin l'iTrip... dommage car il me permet d'écouter plus de 8 heures de musique en continue. Mais si faut le jeter. Vous croyez qu'il faut que je le mette dans une poubelle pour recyclage ou la poubelle normal ça ira ?


Bon alors l'AppleStore c'est par où déjà... pour acheter le nouvel iPod avec dock qui est vachement plus meilleur et tellement plus évolué que l'ancien iPod


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2003)

Non, non. Tu peux toujours me le filer....


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, Apple a présenté son nouvel iTunes et les nouveaux accessoires pour l'iPod. Enfin, disons plutôt pour le dernier iPod.  (...)



Pour ma part j'ai un «ancien iPod», acheté en mai dernier... Eh oui, il est déjà «vieux» puisque une mise à jour a été faite le mois dernier...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, si tu n'as pas fait graver ton nom, ou n'importe quoi au dos, ben vends-le... Non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou fais-en cadeau à quelqu'un, c'est encore mieux


----------



## Onra (18 Octobre 2003)

Le pbm dans tout ça c'est que mon iPod me sert très bien et que je n'ai pas besoin du nouvel iPod. Par contre, j'étais en train de prospecter pour acheter un disque dur externe avec lecteur de carte photo comme le  X'S-Drive II de vosonic pour transférer mes photos lorsque que je pars en vadrouille sans mon portable.

Et l'accessoire de Belkin pour transférer les photos collerait tout à fait à mon besoin. En plus il se base uniquement sur le port FireWire et sur le soft interne de l'iPod. Donc pas de limitation physique mais juste un pbm de volonté ou de marketing


----------



## nicky (18 Octobre 2003)

Allez du nerf,

C'est vendredi, on va bien s'amuser ce soir, non ?
T'as un Imac, un Ibook et un Ipod, c'est cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon ipod aussi, c'est un vieux (je l'ai eu 3 ou 4 jours avant la maj). Et ben il est top, il me suis partout avec la meilleure de Zic et ça suffit, non ?

Allez du courage et chantons en coeur : "moi je préfère l'ancien au nouveau" sans oublier "nananaire"


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> En plus il se base uniquement sur le port FireWire et sur le soft interne de l'iPod. Donc pas de limitation physique mais juste un pbm de volonté ou de marketing


Tu sais pas, ptet que la taille du firmware dans les "anciens" iPod ne suffit pas pour mettre tous les logiciels nécessaires. Quoi ? Y a qu'à le mettre sur le disque dur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Heuuuu je sais pas si y a pas quand même des limites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on va dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis la prise est pas la même non ? Alors ça fait plus cher de faire des versions différentes. Faut voir avec Belkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, sérieusement moi aussi j'ai un vieil iPod et je suis déçu de pas pouvoir en profiter, mais bon ça rend pas mon iPod incapable de me rendre tous les bons services qu'il m'a rendus jusque là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On fait un club des utilisateurs d'anciens iPods se sentant délaissés ?


----------



## takamaka (18 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez qu'il faut que je le mette dans une poubelle pour recyclage ou la poubelle normal ça ira ?



hé! Ne le jettes pas, c'est à cause de toi que j'en ai acheté un !


----------



## Onra (18 Octobre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> Et ben il est top, il me suis partout avec la meilleure de Zic et ça suffit, non ?



Oui il est top. D'ailleurs il me suis partout mon popod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sérieusement moi aussi j'ai un vieil iPod et je suis déçu de pas pouvoir en profiter



C'est un peu ça mon pbm. J'aimerai bien pouvoir profiter des dernières possiblités. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple ne donne aucune explication sur la stagnation du firmware de l'iPod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> hé! Ne le jettes pas, c'est à cause de toi que j'en ai acheté un !



oké oké je le jette pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon par contre j'aimerai bien qu'Apple sorte de son silence et m'explique pourquoi ils ne veulent plus faire évoluer mon popod


----------



## Zitoune (18 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> oké oké je le jette pas




Si, si, jette-le (mais laisse moi ton adresse et le jour où tu sors ta poub' stp)


----------



## golf (18 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, jette-le (mais laisse moi ton adresse et le jour où tu sors ta poub' stp)


Non, non, moi je viens enlever les poubelles à domicile et sur RV


----------



## nekura (18 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> oké oké je le jette pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense que tu pourrais peut-être mal prendre le fait qu'ils aimeraient bien que tu en achètes un autre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ne plus faire évoluer un système, c'est accélérer son obsolescence, et raccourcir le délai de renouvellement.

Pourquoi crois-tu que Panther ne supporte plus les G3 sans port USB interne ? Mmh ?
Y'avait plus assez de place sur les 3 CDs pour ranger quelque part les drivers pour cartes USB PCI, peut-être ? 

Non, tout simplement, c'est que cette caractéristique correspond à des machines qui ont un certain âge, et que visiblement Apple a décidé que cet âge était celui du départ à la retraite... Les iPod "ancienne génération" sont peut-être victime de ce même phénomène, ajouté à quelques différences techniques qui font qu'il aurait fallut maintenir une 2ème version de firmware en paralèlle... Trop coûteux, sans doute...



Il faut pas se leurrer. Apple est avant toute chose une entreprise qui construit du matériel. Tout ce qu'il y a autour, les softs, le music store, etc, servent non seulement à générer des revenus directs, mais aussi et surtout à tirer sans cesse les ventes de matériel, à pousser les gens à renouveller ce qu'ils ont déjà acheté. 

Apple construit du matos solide et qui dure. Combien de gens utilisent encore des machines Apple vieilles de 5 ans, voire plus ? Si robustesse et fiabilité sont un bon argument de vente, ça peut aussi se retourner contre le fabricant, en tuant ses ventes futures. Les premiers fabricants de réfrigérateurs sont tous morts pour avoir fait des appareils avec une durée de vie de 20 ans...
Face à cette menace, je pense qu'Apple n'a pas le choix, pour continuer à vivre, en vendant des choses de qualité, il faut pousser les gens à renouveller, même s'ils n'en n'ont pas véritablement besoin.

Si on regarde du côté obscur, dans le monde Wintel, on s'aperçoit que ce genre de pratique est finalement généralisé. La course à la puissance n'a pas de fin, et ne sert qu'un objectif : pousser les gens à acheter à nouveau. Si les softs ne devenaient pas de plus en plus gourmands, qui changerait sa machine pour une plus puissante ? Si les machines ne devenaient pas de plus en plus puissantes, est-ce que les développeurs ne passeraient pas plus de temps à optimer l'usage de la machine, plutôt que de la gaspiller pour des choses futiles ou par utilisation abusive ?

C'est la société de consommation dans toute sa splendeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, c'est décidé, je vais aller élever des chèvres dans la montagne, coupé de toute technologie (quoique... j'emporterai mon GSM, mon iPod, et mon Alubook)


----------



## cl97 (18 Octobre 2003)

Garde-le ! D'ici quelques mois, ca sera la hype du hype que d'avoir un iPod "original". Ca va être collector comme le cube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chris


----------



## Onra (18 Octobre 2003)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Garde-le ! D'ici quelques mois, ca sera la hype du hype que d'avoir un iPod "original". Ca va être collector comme le cube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas bete... surtout que c'est l'un des tout premier modele vendu en France. Et il est nickel parce que je prends soin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant je crois que je vais refaire mes calculs. X'S-Drive contre iPod+lecteur Belkin. Si ca vaut le coup je me rachete un nouvel iPod ! Apres tout Steve en a bien 6 !!!


----------

